# Finding PMs



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I got an e-mail on my iphone that I have a message from a member. I decided to go to my desktop to view it, but I can't find PMs. I'm sure they are right under my nose, but how do I access my personal messages on the desktop computer? I don't even see a notification that i have one like before.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe posting the public board is called discussion, private messages are called conversations


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> I believe posting the public board is called discussion, private messages are called conversations


I knew it was right under my nose. Thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------

